# Corner Post Leak



## seeker44 (Mar 1, 2011)

Any suggestions on the cause and solution of my roof leak problem?

Roof is two years old; slants diagonally downward; butts up against vinyl siding; and has begun leaking at corner post. Originally there was no sealant at corner post and there was a leak. I put sealant at corner post, and the leak continued, so I removed the sealant to allow water to again flow down J or U-shaped channel at bottom of vinyl siding, under the corner post and out to the roof -- leak still continues. Roofer has not been responsive so I don't know about any flashing he may or may not have put under the vinyl siding where it meets the roof. When rain or hose water is sprayed against the vinyl siding, it flows down U channel and seeps/drips down under the corner post into the ceiling space below. I'd like to wise up about this before I ask a contractor to solve this issue. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2008)

Although not a wall with siding, the first three pics on this page shows what the flashing should like behind that corner.
http://www.chimneyflashing.info/


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah siding should have been removed and corner detail with ice and water shield. step flash or counter flash as needed.


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

whatever that hokey mess is in that picture its not only ugly but probably adding to the problem. Only way to fix it is to remove the shingles against the wall and step-flash properly behind the siding.
Stop trying to fix it any other way. Whatever you do will be temporary at best


----------



## tinner666 (Mar 14, 2005)

The step flashing is supposed to go through and protrude past the corner.
This repair as done quick and dirty, without redoing all the siding, etc. It won't leak again though.

There are plenty of details here: http://www.roofingtalk.com/f8/i-forget-489/


----------

